# From Ugly duckling" to one nice gabby!



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

This was my little bitis gabonica! few years back! 









To this very nice fellow!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome, its amazing how such a geometric pattern works so well as crypsis. Beautiful snake. What size prey do these guys take??


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

gotta love Bitis right!!


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

Not alot to say ..just stunning:2thumb:..they are so beautiful.


----------



## Drodge (Mar 28, 2010)

Lovely snake! Really like the pattern and colouration... but I do think that it was pretty to start with, just the colours were a bit muted...


----------



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotta be my fav hot. They are just stunning...and that is a beauty :notworthy:


----------



## keyz (Aug 3, 2010)

:no1: cant get a much more stunnin snake imo hot or not, awesome and gr8 pics 2, definitly a credit to you as must be keppin it really well,:notworthy:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Cracking snake Jonny mate.
But, not knocking you as i've been guilty of the same, cut back on his grub.
You want to see the spine a bit more.
If you don't he'll look great but roll on you prematurely

Lovely little fella!
The snake that is, not you Johnny you ugly bastard  he hehe


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Cracking snake Jonny mate.
> But, not knocking you as i've been guilty of the same, cut back on his grub.
> You want to see the spine a bit more.
> If you don't he'll look great but roll on you prematurely
> ...


Heya" Al" thanks for advice buddy! you"s the man" when it comes to Bitis! He"s lost quite a bit of weight since pics! as he has not eaten for 4 weeks! (Think he"s in the mood buddy!) No big female thow! Grrrrr!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Bring him round to meet my girls and we'll go halves on the bubies


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Bring him round to meet my girls and we'll go halves on the bubies


Sounds good mate! who"s gunna cut them Bubies in half thow bud!:crazy:


----------



## ch-risss (May 15, 2008)

Amazing! Cant wait to get some myself


----------



## hayes63 (Mar 8, 2010)

beautiful snake! so insanely jealous that i can't have one. one day tho, one day!!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

That pattern is absolutely awesome. Would love one, but don't think I'd ever risk hots.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah have to agree they are stunning snakes, have to be my favourite snake.
What they like for moving around when cleaning etc, was told they can be quite placid


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> yeah have to agree they are stunning snakes, have to be my favourite snake.
> What they like for moving around when cleaning etc, was told they can be quite placid


The word"Placid"" can lead you into trouble with dwa" the moment you think placid"(let your guard down") is the time you get yourself in trouble! But yes"my guy is sound" when iv got to move him for cleaning! almost goes into tub himself!


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

omg, that is 1 gorgeous snake :flrt: i never seen 1 like that before


----------



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

stunning


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Got to be the best looking snakes out there! :2thumb:

The girth/length ratio on these guys scares me though! :lol:


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

*west african gab"*



Dan27 said:


> Got to be the best looking snakes out there! :2thumb:
> 
> The girth/length ratio on these guys scares me though! :lol:


Yep" you"s have to like a gabby!

This is my west african gaboon viper female!


----------

